# Expiration of Classroom hours for journeyman's exam



## Ph1212 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey guys, I had an unusual circumstance that resulted in not being able to obtain 1000s of hrs from one of my former employers, so I had to keep working until I earned enough on the job hours to make up for them..long story short, i was wondering if anyone knew how long after obtaining the 600 classroom hours needed to take the journeyman's exam does one have until they expire. 
Thanks


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

I believe your school hours are valid for 7 years. So if you took your first class in 2012 you'll want to be taking your test in 2018 the latest, or you could lose those class hours


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Ph1212!

http://www.mass.gov/ocabr/licensee/dpl-boards/el/regulations/rules-and-regs/237-cmr-1300.html


----------

